# Italy - Which City You suggest



## itaIre (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi all, my husband and I are thinking of moving to Italy from Dublin but not sure which city to pick. We are considering Florence or Bologna being medium -size cities but still quite international or even Rome. Just wondering if any of you has any ideas about these 3 cities, their openmindness, quality of life. I am just afraid of the possible cultural shock and I would really appreciate any tips or comments. Thank you all in advance


----------



## monsieurms (May 29, 2012)

itaIre said:


> Hi all, my husband and I are thinking of moving to Italy from Dublin but not sure which city to pick. We are considering Florence or Bologna being medium -size cities but still quite international or even Rome. Just wondering if any of you has any ideas about these 3 cities, their openmindness, quality of life. I am just afraid of the possible cultural shock and I would really appreciate any tips or comments. Thank you all in advance


You know, that's a question that ultimately can be answered only by you. One thing to consider is that Florence and Roma are very international. Firenze is flooded with tourists. So, there is plenty of acceptance of English speakers, facilities that work well with English speakers, etc. But there is that flood of tourists. Tuscany is gorgeous. Central Firenze can be a nightmare in high tourist season.

Rome is, of course, also a tourist destination, but it's a far bigger city and it makes it easier to absorb. Like Florence, though, it is cosmopolitan and easy enough to fit in. They are used to international types.

I'm less familiar with Bologna.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Bologna is lovely - compact in size with a real energy about the city. Certainly there are tourists but not to the extent of Florence or Rome. There are many english speaking groups to help non Italians settle in. The quality of life and general friendliness is extremely high. I find Bo a very ordered place, so it's easy relative to some Italian towns to get things done. I have met a few folks in your position and they have rented for a period before deciding absolutely where to settle. I also like Florence as a location but to really live and create a home I think you would need to locate alittle outside the centre.


----------



## franci59 (Sep 5, 2015)

Bologna is a very nice city and the quality of life is better than in many other places in Italy. The food is excellent and people are willing to help you more than in Florence.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I've spent only a few days in Bologna but loved every minute of it.

If you are limiting yourself to Bologna, Florence, or Rome, I would personally take them in that order.


----------



## TeoN (Sep 8, 2015)

As an italian, i support Bologna, Florence can be, but Rome if you are not a tourist mean chaos and generally not same qualiti of life as the other two. exactly you plan to live in a turistic citi of art ? Cause if for example seaside or mountain are preferable choice i think there are better option


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I live in Spain now but Bologna is a superb city - I did a year there in 1998-9 as part of my degree. I loved it and go back there often for a city break. For me it beats Florence hands down - I'm not an art lover and personally I didn't find Florence that attractive as a city. Several travel writers say the best of Florence is indoors! Too many tourists and over priced too, though obviously it has its strengths! Bologna is just more liveable, better connected by train (it's a busier rail hub), food fantastic and a good infrastructure. It's so quirky too!

Good luck.


----------

